# LOCKDOWN - Stay Safe



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I'm surprised this topic hasn't already been raised. Opera Houses all over Europe have shut down due to the Coronavirus. This has mostly happened due to government restrictions being put in place, but some companies have shut voluntarily. The notable exception is the ROH which seems as passive and inert as the UK government. (However that may change next weekend.)

Look after yourselves, I've had the virus (almost certainly) so PM me if you are worried or think you may have it. If you are vulnerable and think you may not survive pneumonia then stock up (don't exaggerate), get your shopping delivered and stay at home.

N.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Well I did at least one:



Rogerx said:


> https://www.metopera.org/about/press-releases/met-to-launch-nightly-met-opera-streams-a-free-series-of-encore-live-in-hd-presentations-streamed-on-the-company-website-during-the-coronavirus-closure/


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

There's a rumor the ROH is about to cancel all performances.

N.


----------



## JoeSaunders (Jan 29, 2015)

Yup, ROH have confirmed they're closing https://www.roh.org.uk/news/covid-19-an-update-from-the-royal-opera-house


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

The Conte said:


> I'm surprised this topic hasn't already been raised. Opera Houses all over Europe have shut down due to the Coronavirus. This has mostly happened due to government restrictions being put in place, but some companies have shut voluntarily. The notable exception is the ROH which seems as passive and inert as the UK government. (However that may change next weekend.)
> 
> Look after yourselves, I've had the virus (almost certainly) so PM me if you are worried or think you may have it. If you are vulnerable and think you may not survive pneumonia then stock up (don't exaggerate), get your shopping delivered and stay at home.
> 
> N.


How long does the sickness last? Or since it likely varies per individual, how long did it last for you?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Closed opera houses, and sad for those with tickets, but at least opera fans should have some DVDS on hand and re-runs are often a great experience. I have probably 30 operas in my unwatched pile. Time to catch up. Ah two more coming in the mail, one to be delivered today, so at least that one looks like a sure bet. 

Sorry for sports fans as re-runs of sporting events are probably not very exciting, though I do have highlights DVDS for all the Detroit Tigers World Series seasons! Way they were playing in 2019, the reruns are much more fun!


----------



## JoeSaunders (Jan 29, 2015)

I suppose this is a good place to post this updating reddit thread on the streams various opera houses are providing in the coming weeks. Great to see so many houses open up their back catalogue like this.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/opera/comments/fig77j


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

ROH and all London concert halls have shut


----------



## Kollwitz (Jun 10, 2018)

Tristan und Isolde at the ROH in May would've been my first live opera, alas.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

SixFootScowl said:


> How long does the sickness last? Or since it likely varies per individual, how long did it last for you?


It depends what you mean by sickness. The first five days (on average) you have it you don't have any symptoms (and on the last of those five days you can pass it onto others). Some people have it without getting any symptoms! That's one of the reasons it is so dangerous, it can be caught from somebody who doesn't even realise they have it themselves.

Once you get the symptoms it lasts about seven days - although if you get it mildly as I did it's about four to five days. There's some discussion about how long you are contagious for. On average it's 20 days from when you first catch it (so five days without symptoms, seven with and then a further eight where you can still pass it on). That's why fourteen days from when you first have symptoms is the quarantine period. Those who get seriously ill have had it for longer, up to 37 days.

N.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

SixFootScowl said:


> Closed opera houses, and sad for those with tickets,


It's even sadder for the theatres and opera houses which, without revenue, will find themselves going under. Subsidised productions might survive, but many productions which close now will no doubt end up closing for good. Sad for all those who work in the industry too, who will lose their jobs. I know many musicians who are having future concerts cancelled, music teachers and dance teachers who are having classes cancelled. It's a tragedy for the world of entertainment.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Tsaraslondon said:


> It's even sadder for the theatres and opera houses which, without revenue, will find themselves going under. Subsidised productions might survive, but many productions which close now will no doubt end up closing for good. Sad for all those who work in the industry too, who will lose their jobs. I know many musicians who are having future concerts cancelled, music teachers and dance teachers who are having classes cancelled. It's a tragedy for the world of entertainment.


I hope the musicians recover from this. Who knows how long they'll be without work. ...


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

adriesba said:


> I hope the musicians recover from this. Who knows how long they'll be without work. ...


Months if not a year before everything working again.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

The Conte said:


> It depends what you mean by sickness. The first five days (on average) you have it you don't have any symptoms (and on the last of those five days you can pass it onto others). Some people have it without getting any symptoms! That's one of the reasons it is so dangerous, it can be caught from somebody who doesn't even realise they have it themselves.
> 
> Once you get the symptoms it lasts about seven days - although if you get it mildly as I did it's about four to five days. There's some discussion about how long you are contagious for. On average it's 20 days from when you first catch it (so five days without symptoms, seven with and then a further eight where you can still pass it on). That's why fourteen days from when you first have symptoms is the quarantine period. Those who get seriously ill have had it for longer, up to 37 days.
> 
> N.


Glad you're over it


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

DavidA said:


> ROH and all London concert halls have shut


https://slippedisc.com/2020/03/breaking-covent-garden-cancels-tonight-and-shuts-down/

Official announcement .


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Tsaraslondon said:


> It's even sadder for the theatres and opera houses which, without revenue, will find themselves going under. Subsidised productions might survive, but many productions which close now will no doubt end up closing for good. Sad for all those who work in the industry too, who will lose their jobs. I know many musicians who are having future concerts cancelled, music teachers and dance teachers who are having classes cancelled. It's a tragedy for the world of entertainment.


Yes indeed, musicians I know are having to cope with a barrage of cancellations, from recording sessions to the concert hall. This includes the very best along with the rank and file of course. Given the revelation about London yesterday, stay safe Tsaraslondon and other TC'ers in the capital and for that matter, the rest of the world. We wont be able to go to my old town again for what is looking like a long time now unfortunately, but that is not a complaint nor a real problem as such.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

mikeh375 said:


> Yes indeed, musicians I know are having to cope with a barrage of cancellations, from recording sessions to the concert hall. This includes the very best along with the rank and file of course. Given the revelation about London yesterday, stay safe Tsaraslondon and other TC'ers in the capital and for that matter, the rest of the world. We wont be able to go to my old town again for what is looking like a long time now unfortunately, but that is not a complaint nor a real problem as such.


I am fortunate in that I rarely use public transport, but, though I work from home and I am semi-retired, my work does involve contact with others. Like many this is going to have a huge impact on my income. Not knowing how long this will all last is the worst part.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Tsaraslondon said:


> I am fortunate in that I rarely use public transport, but, though I work from home and I am semi-retired, my work does involve contact with others. Like many this is going to have a huge impact on my income. Not knowing how long this will all last is the worst part.


This is sobering......

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/health/coronavirus-lockdown-uk-vaccine-cure-covid-19-nhs-government-scientists-a9404636.html


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

mikeh375 said:


> This is sobering......
> 
> https://www.independent.co.uk/news/health/coronavirus-lockdown-uk-vaccine-cure-covid-19-nhs-government-scientists-a9404636.html


Very worrying. So a vaccine is our only hope.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

The entertainment industry is going to be seriously affected by this. Some members of TC will have tickets for shows that have now been cancelled. It's worth thinking about donating the amount you have spent to the opera houses rather than asking for a refund so that they can continue to pay their chorus and orchestra (and other staff) whilst they are closed.

Meanwhile the industry needs to consider if there are ways that performances (of one sort or another) can be streamed online so that artists and organisations can still receive some sort of income.

N.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Tsaraslondon said:


> Very worrying. So a vaccine is our only hope.


They are apparently testing a vaccine in America


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

DavidA said:


> They are apparently testing a vaccine in America


https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/mar/17/when-will-a-coronavirus-vaccine-be-ready


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

mikeh375 said:


> This is sobering......
> 
> https://www.independent.co.uk/news/health/coronavirus-lockdown-uk-vaccine-cure-covid-19-nhs-government-scientists-a9404636.html


This article says " The data showed around 30 per cent of Britons could end up needing intensive care." But I'm not sure that's quite right. Maybe they meant to say that 30% of people going into hospital will need IC, though even that isn't quite what I remember from the Imperial model - I don't have it to hand right now.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Mandryka said:


> This article says " The data showed around 30 per cent of Britons could end up needing intensive care." But I'm not sure that's quite right. Maybe they meant to say that 30% of people going into hospital will need IC, though even that isn't quite what I remember from the Imperial model - I don't have it to hand right now.


That sounds so much more plausible Mandryka.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Dunedin Consort & Scottish Ensemble cancel *Seven Last Words*

From the email notice:



> As of 17 March 2020, following government advice relating to the developing COVID-19 situation, we have taken the decision to cancel our Seven Last Words tour. This decision stems from the advice restricting all non-essential social contact and travel, which would affect both our musicians and audiences.
> 
> We are extremely sad not to be able to bring this wonderful music to our audiences across Scotland, and hope to revisit the project in the future, but for now we feel this is an essential decision to support the continued safety of our players, staff and audiences.
> 
> ...


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

DavidA said:


> They are apparently testing a vaccine in America





jegreenwood said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/mar/17/when-will-a-coronavirus-vaccine-be-ready


*Where's there's a profit to be made, there's an American pharmaceutical company chasing the ambulance.
*


----------



## Helgi (Dec 27, 2019)

https://slippedisc.com/2020/03/exclusive-the-met-lays-off-its-orchestra-and-chorus/



> Peter Gelb has notified musicians of the Met orchestra and chorus that their employment is suspended from March 12.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

Mandryka said:


> This article says " The data showed around 30 per cent of Britons could end up needing intensive care." But I'm not sure that's quite right. Maybe they meant to say that 30% of people going into hospital will need IC, though even that isn't quite what I remember from the Imperial model - I don't have it to hand right now.


Yeah, that's correct.

But I think the main takeaway is that this isn't going to be over in a couple weeks.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

I have tickets for five events that have been cancelled, plus one more I chose not to go to. I have tickets for 22 more events (mostly classical, but some musicals and rock concerts, too) through June. I expect most of them will be cancelled as well. I am not sure I could handle attending an opera or classical concert and hearing people cough (even though not every cough is from COVID-19).

That's sad, but I also know quite a few people who expect they're infected. Since I live in the US they don't know, because we're still not really testing anyone other than those that do require hospitalization (thankfully I don't know anyone that has gotten that sick) and/or are professional basketball players.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

And right after I post that I get word that the Metropolitan Opera has cancelled the rest of their season.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Performance artistry is on hold.

Actors, musicians, stage hands, lighting directors, costumers . . . 

Concerts, plays, musicals, opera, ballet, comedians, conventions . . . .


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

This is really, really grim and in two weeks time London and New York are going to be experiencing a health crisis like none we have seen in our lives before. Questions will be asked and our lives are all going to change. Will opera survive?

N.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

The Conte said:


> This is really, really grim and in two weeks time London and New York are going to be experiencing a health crisis like none we have seen in our lives before. Questions will be asked and our lives are all going to change. Will opera survive?
> 
> N.


Will anything? One thing's for sure, the world will never be the same again.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Tsaraslondon said:


> Will anything? One thing's for sure, the world will never be the same again.


Let's hope it won't be the same. Let's hope mankind learns some lessons about what's important in life, about how to treat his fellow creatures (human and nonhuman) and the planet they live on, and about the need for governments to serve the essential needs of their citizens. My country has been failing on all counts. I have to hope that it will never be the same.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

We have a private unrestricted opera venue . Or , rather , govt agents are so obvious they are easily disallowed entry .


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> Let's hope it won't be the same. Let's hope mankind learns some lessons about what's important in life, about how to treat his fellow creatures (human and nonhuman) and the planet they live on, and about the need for governments to serve the essential needs of their citizens. My country has been failing on all counts. I have to hope that it will never be the same.


Mine too. For the last ten years at least.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Tsaraslondon said:


> Mine too. For the last ten years at least.


Did you get my email, by the way?


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

The Conte said:


> This is really, really grim and in two weeks time London and New York are going to be experiencing a health crisis like none we have seen in our lives before. Questions will be asked and our lives are all going to change. Will opera survive?
> 
> N.


If it survived 9/11, it will survive this.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

My daughter, who also lives in Albuquerque has shut herself up in her home with her 2 dogs and cat. Whatever she needs, she's been having it delivered. Nobody, including me, is allowed to enter her home, and she won't come to my home either. She disinfects everything on a daily basis. I've been phoning her every day just to make sure she isn't falling apart. Fortunately, she enjoys her own company and makes glass designs in the garage.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

Bellinilover said:


> If it survived 9/11, it will survive this.


Depending on how long companies must remain shut down, the way opera is produced now may well change significantly.

9/11 may have inspired increased security measures upon entry to some opera houses, but I'm not sure what else it did. For one example, the Metropolitan Opera's season hadn't started, and they added a gala benefit, and went on as normal.

Whereas now, the Met has cancelled almost two months of performances, and are talking about a financial hit of $60 million. Lyric Opera of Chicago cancelled their Ring cycle; their new production of Gotterdammerung still hasn't been seen. And now won't be, until such time as they can secure the right singers again.

If somehow all the predictions are wrong and life can go back to normal in a month or so, then there won't have to be major changes.

But I think it is far more likely that restrictions on gatherings will need to go on for more than a year, meaning not only will summer festivals not happen, neither will the seasons that are supposed to start in the fall.

Opera itself will continue to exist, and be performed in some fashion, but how many companies will not be able to hold out that long? When will it make sense to gather by the thousands and sit quietly enough that you can hear every cough in the building?


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

It's all Wagner's fault!


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

I don't know. Wouldn't it be better to implement some strong restrictions and have everyone stay at home for a couple weeks rather than continue current social distancing for who knows how long into the future?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

The pubs in Ireland and the UK are now closed - but that will lead to clandestine alcohol-derived gatherings in which people will in closer proximity than before.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Tsaraslondon said:


> Will anything? One thing's for sure, the world will never be the same again.


Absolutely we hope we will all appreciate after this what is really good in life. Really touched by note through the door from kind neighbours saying if we need anything to let them know. I know the papers are full of things like people selfishly hoarding but these times do bring out the best in peopke too.


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

The Bayreuther Festpiele is a while off yet, but they have already postponed their immediate online ticket purchasing for this year. Regarding whether the festival will go ahead in July/August, their website says the following:



> Due to increased inquiries from our guests as to whether this year's Bayreuther Festspiele will take place under the given circumstances, Festival Director Katharina Wagner says:
> 
> "We are currently in close consultation with our committees and the relevant authorities and will provide you with information on our website as soon as possible. Naturally, the health of our guests, all participants and staff is our top priority"


Yesterday, the Bavarian state premier announced a statewide shutdown and stay-at-home order which began at midnight last night. It's the first German Federal State to do so. Initially due to run for two weeks, it is widely expected to last much longer. Even if this is all over by the summer, I'm sure it is going to have a significant impact on rehearsal schedules etc. which in turn is going to affect their readiness to stage the festival as planned.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

adriesba said:


> I don't know. Wouldn't it be better to implement some strong restrictions and have everyone stay at home for a couple weeks rather than continue current social distancing for who knows how long into the future?


But how on earth would you police that? We still need people to operate essential services. Hospital workers, police and fire services can hardly stay at home, nor can those who work in the care services. People still need to get food, especially those who didn't or couldn't afford to selfishly stockpile (mostly the elderly, as it happens) and food still has to be delivered. People also have to walk their pets. A total lockdown is just not possible.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Tsaraslondon said:


> But how on earth would you police that? We still need people to operate essential services. Hospital workers, police and fire services can hardly stay at home, nor can those who work in the care services. People still need to get food, especially those who didn't or couldn't afford to selfishly stockpile (mostly the elderly, as it happens) and food still has to be delivered. People also have to walk their pets. A total lockdown is just not possible.


But how are those who have full-blown stay-at-home orders doing it? I assume you could keep important things open. Illinois just started a stay-at-home order, but even they admit they can't police it. So they basically just said that it's on the individuals to follow it. I just don't know how everyone else is doing it.. but somehow they are?...


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

adriesba said:


> But how are those who have full-blown stay-at-home orders doing it? I assume you could keep important things open. Illinois just started a stay-at-home order, but even they admit they can't police it. So they basically just said that it's on the individuals to follow it. I just don't know how everyone else is doing it.. but somehow they are?...


Those who are sel isolating are, one would hope, being helped by those who are exercising social distancing. The two things are not the same. Food delivery companies are asking people to tell them if they are self-isolating presumably so that they can leave any deliveries outside and not make any direct contact. In London we've had the same directive and most peope are observing it. All theatres, cinemas, gyms, restaurants, cafes etc are now closed, but supermarkets, food shops and chemists have to remain open. People still need access to essential supplies. Your solution is the exact sort of thing that has led to the selfish and quite ridiculous panic buying we have seen this last week.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

What we could do with is a clear message that borders will remain open for freight and trade of the essentials. That might quell the disgraceful behaviour. Did you hear about the woman in a supermarket who took _80_ tins of tomatoes to a check out? The manager took most of them away, but I was surprised nobody appeared to call her out on it before she actually got to the check out.

Another local story here in south east England told of 2 men who knocked on the door of an elderly person claiming to be there to test her for cv19 - they where burglars. I hope Johnson authorises a shoot to kill for the army for the likes of those b**t**ds.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

mikeh375 said:


> What we could do with is a clear message that borders will remain open for freight and trade of the essentials. That might quell the disgraceful behaviour. Did you hear about the woman in a supermarket who took _80_ tins of tomatoes to a check out? The manager took most of them away, but I was surprised nobody appeared to call her out on it before she actually got to the check out.
> 
> Another local story here in south east England told of 2 men who knocked on the door of an elderly person claiming to be there to test her for cv19 - they where burglars. I hope Johnson authorises a shoot to kill for the army for the likes of those b**t**ds.


The government have been trying to tell people today that there is no need to stockpile, but the message doesn't seem to be getting through yet. Your tale of the tinned tomatoes mirrors one I was told by one of the partners at my local Waitrose. A woman was buying up a huge amount of canned goods, complaining at the store's latests imposition of a 3 tin cap on each item, then asked what was the latest date she could return them for a refund. The partner looked at her incredulously and replied bluntly, "Never!"


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Tsaraslondon said:


> The government have been trying to tell people today that there is no need to stockpile, but the message doesn't seem to be getting through yet. Your tale of the tinned tomatoes mirrors one I was told by one of the partners at my local Waitrose. A woman was buying up a huge amount of canned goods, complaining at the store's latests imposition of a 3 tin cap on each item, then asked what was the latest date she could return them for a refund. The partner looked at her incredulously and replied bluntly, "Never!"


oh good grief...I really am ashamed for our populous. BoJo should get off the fence and call out selfish behaviour as immoral.


----------



## apricissimus (May 15, 2013)

Bellinilover said:


> If it survived 9/11, it will survive this.


This already feels like a bigger disruption than 9/11 ever was, at least in the US. And I believe this will continue for quite a while.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Now that the pubs are locked up the selfish overbuying of toilet rolls will no doubt also apply to wine and beer. I don't drink at home but if any of my friends sets up a secret shebeen then we need to be in on the act but without buying stupid amounts.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

mikeh375 said:


> oh good grief...I really am ashamed for our populous. BoJo should get off the fence and call out selfish behaviour as immoral.


In all fairness he has told people not to do it and to be considerate. I mean, anyone with sense can see it is immoral to stockpile in the as some people are doing. We hear of people buying another freezer so they can stockpile frozen goods. The bovine herd queuing at the supermarket early Sunday morning to get the bog rolls before anyone else and nearly knocking everyone over in the rush. Unfortunately appeals to people not to be selfish don't work with people who are selfish like the greedy bog-roll fetishists. But having been to various parts of the world where it is not used I am well acquainted with other methods of cleaning up! :lol:


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Tsaraslondon said:


> Those who are sel isolating are, one would hope, being helped by those who are exercising social distancing. The two things are not the same. Food delivery companies are asking people to tell them if they are self-isolating presumably so that they can leave any deliveries outside and not make any direct contact. In London we've had the same directive and most peope are observing it. All theatres, cinemas, gyms, restaurants, cafes etc are now closed, but supermarkets, food shops and chemists have to remain open. People still need access to essential supplies. Your solution is the exact sort of thing that has led to the selfish and quite ridiculous panic buying we have seen this last week.


I don't understand. Aren't people buying stuff to prepare for possible strict quarantine?


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

Jurisdictions in the USA that have gone to shelter-in-place remain open for "essential services," including hospitals, grocery stores, hardware stores, and so on. A friend that works in a car repair shop says that's still open. Cannabis dispensaries were determined to be essential businesses, while Game Stop (a video game store) was trying to force the idea that they counted, too. There's also the occasional restaurant that has insisted on staying open for dine-in (rather than take-away or delivery only) including one in NYC that just got its liquor license revoked. Meanwhile people are still allowed to leave their home, such as to go to the grocery but also to go for walks (but in both cases, to avoid being near people other than those you live with).

It's a bit of a mixed bag and they're not overly policing what individual people do, but cracking down on those businesses that flaunt the order (that make it difficult for their employees to say no).

A complete and utter lockdown for four weeks would stop the virus, but only in that location. The world is very small these days. Back in January the US shut down travel into the country for Chinese citizens, so instead it was only Americans that were in Hubei that brought the virus. China's long shutdown across several provinces has halted the community spread (at least amongst populations they're willing to discuss) but they are getting new infections from their people coming home from other areas, so it could flare up any time, which is why there are strong travel restrictions (checking your temperature before you can get on a train) and social distancing while out.

So cities, states, and countries that lockdown now can solve things internally, but it's not a permanent solution.

And neither is just infecting everyone and taking it on the chin, as Boris Johnson advocated (before he had any idea how many that would kill and/or debilitate, to be clear, it was ignorance, not complete callousness). There are reports of people being reinfected, though there are also questions on if that is what is really happening. 

Plus we don't know how long immunity lasts for those that recover from COVID-19. The data we have from SARS (which was caused by a genetically similar virus, to the point that the name for the virus is SARS-CoV-2) showed that immunity varied from 3 months to 3 years.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

adriesba said:


> I don't understand. Aren't people buying stuff to prepare for possible strict quarantine?


Probably, but it is not necessary, as our government and supermarket bosses keep telling them. All they are doing is creating shortages that wouldn't exist otherwise.

Some people can't afford to store up food, particularly the elderly who usually wait to get their pension before shopping for food. The everyone for himself attitude serves nobody.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

There's a difference between hoarding and being prepared. That line is a very fuzzy one, depending on a lot of variables.

Consumption of food and home goods in my home has certainly increased in the three weeks that my wife has been working from home (I was already working from home). We went from needing coffee two mornings a week to seven, for example (I don't drink coffee). So it may look like I'm hoarding iced coffee if I buy fifteen bottles, but while that would have previously lasted two months, now it will only last two weeks.

One cannot both buy the same amount of food and supplies as they used to AND decrease the regularity of shopping trips.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

Another illustration: when I lived alone, worked outside the home, and went out several nights of the week to a movie theater, concert, or a restaurant, I barely used any toilet paper. A 24-pack might have lasted me a full year (so I would mostly buy smaller packs).

Right now we're going through toilet paper much more frequently than that. I can't recall the last time I used the restroom outside of my home. My wife is home all the time, too. We don't have kids, but with school closed and them staying home, they'd also be using more. And, again, people are trying to not go out as much, and trying to be ready in case they are supposed to quarantine themselves for several weeks.

So if you see videos of people in Costco buying a 48-pack of toilet paper, for one, that may not last as long as you think it will. And secondly, that's how the manufacturer packaged it! If the option is no toilet paper, or 48 rolls, I'm going with 48 rolls.

Buying more toilet paper than one used to is a reasonable choice. The supply chain was used to people buying just before they ran out, and with many of them only buying a few rolls at a time.

Now of course there are people who go way overboard. I'm not defending or excusing that. There are people that hoard supplies and try to resell them. There's the man in Tennessee who bought 17,700 bottles of hand sanitizer and ran into trouble when people realized what he was doing and various auction sites shut him down (and he ended up donating the goods after law enforcement got involved). That's cynical and gross.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Tsaraslondon said:


> Probably, but it is not necessary, as our government and supermarket bosses keep telling them. All they are doing is creating shortages that wouldn't exist otherwise.
> 
> Some people can't afford to store up food, particularly the elderly who usually wait to get their pension before shopping for food. The everyone for himself attitude serves nobody.


OK, I just looked up some stuff. I see now. 
I think you're right. Honestly, At this point I'm thinking that I probably have gotten some misinformation somewhere. Apparently in California they can still go out for groceries, whereas I was under the impression that they couldn't.

For some reason I thought what I was thinking was actually happening. That is what happens when you listen to the people panicking instead of figuring things out for yourself. My apologies.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

adriesba said:


> OK, I just looked up some stuff. I see now.
> I think you're right. Honestly, At this point I'm thinking that I probably have gotten some misinformation somewhere. Apparently in California they can still go out for groceries, whereas I was under the impression that they couldn't.
> 
> For some reason I thought what I was thinking was actually happening. That is what happens when you listen to the people panicking instead of figuring things out for yourself. My apologies.


California

Essential services, nature walks

Grocery stores may remain open, and they are. They need employees to stock, clean, run the registers.

There's a supply chain, from truck drivers to warehouse workers . . . the trucks need to be maintained, so mechanics have to remain working, gas stations need to remain open, etc.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

pianozach said:


> California
> 
> Essential services, nature walks
> 
> ...


Here we are going out for walks in the park keeping our distance and to shops for goods.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Ahh, it's just like a bad flu. If you're young, there's no worry, unless you're "young and skinny."


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

*Sigh* I don't like reading the news, but if you let your panicking relatives tell you stuff, you will be completely ignorant. Ignorance is not bliss in this case.

My relatives bought a freezer like was mentioned people are and saying that we need to prepare in case the government makes us all stay in our homes _like in California_.

I don't know what to say. I feel rather silly...

I think I need to tell my relatives to take it down a notch. But I'm glad I personally didn't buy a freezer! :lol:


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Woodduck said:


> Let's hope it won't be the same. Let's hope mankind learns some lessons about what's important in life, about how to treat his fellow creatures (human and nonhuman) and the planet they live on, and about the need for governments to serve the essential needs of their citizens. My country has been failing on all counts. I have to hope that it will never be the same.


That sounds like a "sacrifice for the good of all," similar to the orthodox belief that "Man must be redeemed by ransom."


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

millionrainbows said:


> That sounds like a "sacrifice for the good of all," similar to the orthodox belief that "Man must be redeemed by ransom."


So you consider responsible living a sacrifice?


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Bellinilover said:


> If it survived 9/11, it will survive this.


But will truly 'live' opera survive. The technology is almost there to sync an orchestra of players who are in separate locations, that could be piped in to a stage area where the singers perform and the whole is streamed to the audience who are prisoners in their own homes. Thatcher AND Stalin must be spinning in their graves!

N.


----------



## annaw (May 4, 2019)

DavidA said:


> Here we are going out for walks in the park keeping our distance and to shops for goods.


Quite similar here although there're significantly less people outside than usually. I personally think that in the current situation it's certainly better to overreact rather than take it too easily, especially considering the situation in Italy that has made other European countries especially cautious to avoid anything similar.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

mountmccabe said:


> There's a difference between hoarding and being prepared. That line is a very fuzzy one, depending on a lot of variables.
> 
> Consumption of food and home goods in my home has certainly increased in the three weeks that my wife has been working from home (I was already working from home). We went from needing coffee two mornings a week to seven, for example (I don't drink coffee). So it may look like I'm hoarding iced coffee if I buy fifteen bottles, but while that would have previously lasted two months, now it will only last two weeks.
> 
> One cannot both buy the same amount of food and supplies as they used to AND decrease the regularity of shopping trips.


There's some truth here. It's also worth noting that there's a difference between panic buying (where huge amounts are bought in one shop) and stockpiling were say twice as much as normal is bought in one shop so that you mitigate the effects to yourself from others panic buying! I still have most of my Brexit stockpile left and I plan to get used to eating an array of interesting* soups.

*made with whatever happens to be in my cupboards that week.

N.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

The Conte said:


> But will truly 'live' opera survive. The technology is almost there to sync an orchestra of players who are in separate locations, that could be piped in to a stage area where the singers perform and the whole is streamed to the audience who are prisoners in their own homes. Thatcher AND Stalin must be spinning in their graves!
> 
> N.


To synch up two people is sometimes tough.

To synch up a pit band and some soloists, even tougher.

An orchestra? And an opera full of singers? Um . . . that's going to take a lot of processing power.

I'm not saying it CAN'T be done . . . and I just had this discussion with a live theatre manager . . . It's almost like going back to the days of live television . . . you not only need a director, but a camera director, cameras, cameramen, audio techs, audio equipment, ear buds or headphones for the musicians, a professional sound guy . . .

But recently, in the last few years, the networks have been live broadcasting Broadway Musicals - Rent, The Little Mermaid, JCSuperstar, etc., and they've had some technical issues. They're learning, but we're talking BIG money here - national audience - high stakes - the best in the business are workin' these, and it's not been smooth sailing.

Yeah, it CAN be done, but there will have to be a sincere attempt at the extra focus on yet _another_ production aspect.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Relevant topic:

How serious is the new coronavirus?


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

For live streaming updates

https://twitter.com/MetOpera


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

Rogerx said:


> Relevant topic:
> 
> How serious is the new coronavirus?


Thanks; I am not around here much anymore and didn't know that thread existed. It was curious to start at the beginning of the thread and see who was taking things serious, and who was posting nonsense or worse.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

mountmccabe said:


> Thanks; I am not around here much anymore and didn't know that thread existed. It was curious to start at the beginning of the thread and see who was taking things serious, and who was posting nonsense or worse.


It's just shut down.
( Thank goodness)


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

I just contributed to the Metropolitan Opera: $50. It's not that much, but it is the first time I've actually gifted money to the Met or any opera company.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Bellinilover said:


> I just contributed to the Metropolitan Opera: $50. It's not that much, but it is the first time I've actually gifted money to the Met or any opera company.


They will need the help. I'm worried about them.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Rotterdams Philharmonisch Orkest in action with Senior Service: Online Beethoven-concert.
Not Opera but still a good gesture.


----------



## annaw (May 4, 2019)

Rogerx said:


> Rotterdams Philharmonisch Orkest in action with Senior Service: Online Beethoven-concert.
> Not Opera but still a good gesture.


That's actually very impressive how well they've managed to record it!


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

adriesba said:


> They will need the help. I'm worried about them.


Yeah, they're going to have a hard time signing singers and other people to put on their operas, given their approach to dealing with this crisis. And then sending out pleas for fundraising to those people that learned they were laid off/not going to be paid via a Tweet.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

We don't need opera houses...

We don't need opera companies...

We don't need professional opera singers...

We just need one thing - supermarkets and clerks who can carry a tune... wait... that's two things...

Make that -

We just need two things - supermarkets and clerks who can carry a tune -


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

183 radio stations paying 'You'll Never Walk Alone' | NPO 3FM


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Duncan said:


> We don't need opera houses...
> 
> We don't need opera companies...
> 
> ...


Lovely, just a shame he doesn't know the words!

N.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

The Conte said:


> Lovely, just a shame he doesn't know the words!
> 
> N.


What? They aren't singing about watermelons and arugula?


----------



## Annied (Apr 27, 2017)

More in hope than expectation, I've just bought a ticket for a Joseph Calleja recital in Munich towards the end of July.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Woodduck said:


> So you consider responsible living a sacrifice?


Yes, if it takes a virus to drive it home to the heathens out there; that's what I meant, Mister Morality.

All these opera singers are spreading germs, with their mouths wide open, all that hot air coming out.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Plácido Domingo has COVID-19 and is hospitalized:

https://operawire.com/placido-domingo-hospitalized-for-covid-19/


----------



## interestedin (Jan 10, 2016)

In 2020, for the first time since the war, the Bayreuth festival will not take place.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Domingo is out of the hospital and now at home.

https://operawire.com/placido-domingo-discharged-from-hospital/


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

We could do this...

We should do this...

Form the "TalkClassical Self-Isolation Light Opera Company"...

We could stage either "Les Troyens" or Rodgers and Hammerstein's "Carousel"...

Let's do "Carousel", eh?

We could do a virtual rendition of "You''ll Never Walk Alone"...

"You'll Never Walk Alone"... although I'll probably be at least six feet (two metres) behind you..

It's a fairly simple tune to sing...

The only tricky bit is that part where you have to hit a high D, one full step above a high C, followed by a F above the high C (even Pavarotti had to cheat by using his falsetto voice to hit it) and at the end it goes down to D, two octaves below middle C and the very next note, after holding this low D for several measures is an octave jump...

Other than that... Like I said - it's a fairly easy song to sing...

We could do this...

We should do this..

Accepting applications to the "TalkClassical Self-Isolation Light Opera Company... Sign up, eh?

Thanks! - :tiphat:


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I'm in, but perhaps something easier to sing then Carousel? Va Pensiero?

N.


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

interestedin said:


> In 2020, for the first time since the war, the Bayreuth festival will not take place.


Damn. First year I managed to get tickets.  Still, there is this…



> _Grundsätzlich bleiben die bereits für 2020 gekauften Karten für die Festspiele 2021 gültig._
> 
> (Basically, tickets already purchased for 2020 remain valid for the 2021 Festival.)


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

The Conte said:


> I'm in, but perhaps something easier to sing then Carousel? Va Pensiero?
> 
> N.


Va' Pensiero is known as "Italy's Unofficial National Anthem"...

Strange but true... Italy's official anthem is "Nel blu, dipinto di blu"... popularly known as "Volare"...

Ya learn somethin' new every day, eh?


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Taplow said:


> Damn. First year I managed to get tickets.  Still, there is this…


First year we got tickets to Glyndebourne. Not till August, but I have a feeling the whole season will end up being cancelled.


----------

